#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  The role of network in IOT

## Lorraine

Hi all,

The network itself plays an important role in the word of the Internet of Things, it is a driving factor for bringing all the different systems together which work hand in hand and show us a better future or betterment in every process.It provides an intelligent, manageable and secure infrastructure for better execution.

Do you have different ideas on this?

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> The network itself plays an important role in the word of the Internet of Things, it is a driving factor for bringing all the different systems together which work hand in hand and show us a better future or betterment in every process.It provides an intelligent, manageable and secure infrastructure for better execution.
> 
> Do you have different ideas on this?
> 
> Thank you!


https://gblogs.cisco.com/in/the-role-of-network-in-iot/ This link should be helpful, go through this!

----------

